# Celebrating my body's healing...



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I wanted to write this down because I often ruminate on how p*ssed I am at being a c section "victim" (heh). But then at the end of the day I also have to pay some attention on the miraculous healing my body has been doing in the last few months, because I've been neglecting to mention the awesomeness of that, really.

So here is my c section scar right now:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_vnmvmJrrdQ...0/DSC00031.JPG

Now isn't that neat? There's been no doctoring at all of that pic. I think I'm lucky. That has healed so nicely and I have no overhang or anything. My belly, apart from the kind of excess weight (which isn't much - caused by tissues and muscles being stretched out) that you carry anyway after the birth, when your body changes, is totally flat.

The inside, my womb, feels totally healed. It doesn't even feel connected with the outer scarring at all.

Anyway I did make a blog post about it but I really wanted to share my appreciation of what my body has been doing, because I feel it deserves some recognition! Feel free to add your own pics!

*HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

That's awesome!







:


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah for our bodies!! they know JUST what to do....


----------

